# The best wet look wax?



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

What is it in your opinion? :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Victor Concours I find gives a nice wet look.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

RG55 or Lusso Oro


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

R32rob said:


> What is it in your opinion? :thumb:


The best one I would imagine is called a polish/glaze :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

prep is the key


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Why our very own CG's/DW *Wet Wet Wet Wax* of course - clue's in the name :lol:

No, seriously, as said, a true deep wet look is achieved before the waxing stage. We could all argue the toss all night about to what degree a wax (or indeed a sealant) adds to the overall look, but really it's in the prep as said above.


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

imo dont bother with butter wet wax, absolute rubbish longevity.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

tlzeebub said:


> imo dont bother with butter wet wax, absolute rubbish longevity.


Folk don't just get wax products for longtivity


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

As said before, its all in the prep, most good waxes will give depth and gloss (wetness), some will last longer than others so its really dependent upon what you want it for?

I like Z1mol and Raceglaze, a pal loves his blackfire and I must say that is pretty impressive stuff as well but as usual we will argue the toss all night long on this subject.

Some of it is also colour dependent, silver being a bit of a be'atch in terms of actually being able to see the gloss.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ALANSHR said:


> As said before, its all in the prep, most good waxes will give depth and gloss (wetness), some will last longer than others so its really dependent upon what you want it for?
> 
> I like Z1mol and Raceglaze, a pal loves his blackfire and I must say that is pretty impressive stuff as well but as usual we will argue the toss all night long on this subject.
> 
> Some of it is also colour dependent, silver being a bit of a be'atch in terms of actually being able to see the gloss.


you can type zim0l normally now


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Supernatural. No doubt about it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Put two coats of Vix Concours on a bably blue coloured Citroen C5 at the weekend and in the sunlight the finish was seriously amazingly wet looking! Can't wait to do this with Raceglaze 55 though.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I would go with Swissvax Onyx...put a coat on my A4 a couple of weekends back and its soooo wet looking.


Even the Mrs commented on how shiny it was and that it looked like a lozenge (her words not mine)!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> I would go with Swissvax Onyx...put a coat on my A4 a couple of weekends back and its soooo wet looking.
> 
> Even the Mrs commented on how shiny it was and that it *looked like a lozenge *(her words not mine)!!


Sweet!


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

P21S if you are not needing much on the durability front. Often find myself going to this in the summer months.


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Ross said:


> Victor Concours I find gives a nice wet look.


FTMFW! 

Terrible photo's but you get the jist. The stuff looks amazing on dark coloured cars.



















As mentioned though, it's all in the prep which was thanks to clearkote vanilla moose here.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

That looks beautiful. You can add yellow mooose in the middle also for even more glossy wetness.

I'm biased I know but Vics Concours is very hard to beat and to me all 55 is just a copy of Vics Concours same levels of carnauba, same colour...double the price.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Clearkote range seems to offer something I've yet to find else where.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

EzGlaze and collinite.:thumb::argie:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

as said a few times its the prep that counts and gives you gloss, wax ads to that and gives it more depth

DDJ purple haze
DDJ rainforest rub


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

as said it all depends on prep but i like bos for wettnes :thumb:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

CleanYourCar said:


> That looks beautiful. You can add yellow mooose in the middle also for even more glossy wetness.
> 
> I'm biased I know but Vics Concours is very hard to beat and to me all 55 is just a copy of Vics Concours same levels of carnauba, same colour...double the price.


Cheers!  Never thought about layering it up like that.

I have to agree, you won't get a better wax for the money


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't agree that wetness is all in the prep.
High gloss and reflectivity are certainly down to prep but don't necessarily give you a wet look.
I find if the paint has been polished to perfection then one of the Clearkote Glazes will give you the a dripping wet look - Red Machine Glaze or Vanilla Moose are a couple of my favourites. :argie:
Then just top with a good wax to seal it in.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

GlynRS2 said:


> I don't agree that wetness is all in the prep.
> High gloss and reflectivity are certainly down to prep but don't necessarily give you a wet look.
> I find if the paint has been polished to perfection then one of the Clearkote Glazes will give you the a dripping wet look - Red Machine Glaze or Vanilla Moose are a couple of my favourites. :argie:
> Then just top with a good wax to seal it in.


Agree totally


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

I find a couple of coats of nxt2 gives a nice wet look.


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

I haven't tried every wax in the world but now I cycle through three:
Vic Concours, Pinnacle Souveran, and Supernatural. 
Spectacular results from each on Imola red.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

For me there's 3. 

Clearkote kit
vics
or megs #7 followed by #26.


----------



## Stevie---Boy (Mar 21, 2009)

I used Valentines Concours for the first time last week and i was amazed at the depth of colour and wetness.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

:tumbleweed: Souveran ............


----------



## poisonouspea (Mar 7, 2010)

Stevie---Boy said:


> I used Valentines Concours for the first time last week and i was amazed at the depth of colour and wetness.


wow, u must be loaded....:wave:


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

A whole lot of prep, Lusso Revitalising Creme, and Zymol Concours is my favorite combination on a black car. It looks amazing. Another of my favorites is polish, EZ-creme glaze, and followed up with Pinnacle Sig. Series II or Collinite 845.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

-Pinnacle Souveran bring wettest-look with best depth .
-Victoria bring very wet look with more glossiness .
-Zymol Glasur brings a lot of "wetness" with with great durability and sheeting .
-P21s/R222 Concours wax brings wettest look with amazing reflectivity and after 2-3 coats you will feel the car made by molten silver  my favorite wax especially on light colors .

and i waiting Dodo Supernatural to make new test


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

On my dark metallica blue cars, I find autobalm gives a lovely wet look, cheap as chips too.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Harleys wax is fantastic


----------



## sjassi436 (Dec 19, 2014)

Polish angel master sealant best wet look


----------

